# Printemps qui Commence (bonus)



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hélène Bouvier




 (40:10)

Bruna Castagna


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Both sing in a direct, conversational manner which is very appealing. Castagna's voice is richer, but Bouvier's idiomatic approach and exceptional French diction are just as beguiling.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Bouvier is seductive in a more understated way. She uses the words like they are pieces of ripe fruit for Samson to savor. One at a time.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bouvier is who I would pick out of these two.

I still prefer Meier to all these we have heard (no doubt a controversial opinion in these parts).

And of course all versions are pale compared with 'you know who'.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm quite charmed by Castagna, who seems warm and personable. I love her gentle portamenti. Why have they disappeared from singing, when they seem so natural? Bouvier is "purer," but cooler and more remote. Castagna for me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Bouvier is who I would pick out of these two.
> 
> I still prefer Meier to all these we have heard (no doubt a controversial opinion in these parts).
> 
> ...


Meier is a powerful performer but she never really convinces me she is a mezzo in color of voice. I LOVE her Isolde.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

The Conte said:


> And of course all versions are pale compared with 'you know who'.


Voldemort?

I like both, but Castagna speaks... well, sings, to me. Just a clear stream of lovely, natural legato phrases that sound spontaneous but poised. Hers has been my favorite recording of this aria for a long time. 

Bouvier is very good, though, and the complete recording that this is taken from has many other outstanding singers.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Both are very good, but Bouvier sounds more idiomatically right to me and of course her French is superb. She really uses the words but in a totally natural way. It's Bouvier for me.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hélène Bouvier seems more suited to Dalila to me.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I like this aria by Castagna unexpectedly more than her "Mon coeur", where she was too prunes and prism. Bouvier is excellent, but let Castagna get an honorable vote.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Voted for Bouvier


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Bouvier for me. As Op.123 pointed out, both performances are conversational and intimate, which is just right for this aria. Both have lovely voices and solid lower registers. All things considered, I would have to give to _the _native speaker.

The complete _Samon et Dalila_ with Luccioni, Bouvier, and Cabanel is IMHO hors concours . The second-best recording, with Vickers and Gorr, is still miles behind it.


----------

